# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Hey Rob ???

## Rambo

without screen shots or specific post, it seems like my post count is staying at 80....I understand it means nothing, but shouldn't it go up each post, if its easy..look at my post's for the last 2 days ??

well now it shows 81 but the last 3 or 4 stay at 80??

I think.....lol

----------

